# Allianz-Gilde Antarctica / Madmortem sucht neue Member!



## Minorluna (10. März 2011)

Hallo, wir, die Gilde Antarctica, sind auf der Suche nach Verstärkung!


Die Gilde ANTARCTICA in ein paar Worten:


Wir sind ein schräger Mix aus allen "WoW Gattungen" - Vielzocker, Gelegenheitsspieler, Fun WoWler, Erfolgsjäger, WoWsüchtler, Raidler, Leute mit RL (gibt es-jaaa, und wir haben Verständnis für ^^), Beruf und Family als auch Newbies.

Was sie alle verbindet? Harmonie, Freundlichkeit untereinander, Hilfsbereitschaft und ein gesunder Schuß Humor - und nicht zuletzt die Gilde Antarctica!


Wer also keine Lust mehr hat allein auf seinem Greifen durch Azeroth zu ziehen oder Instanzen solo zu rocken, Raids nur im Buffed Magagzin nachzulesen, für Gruppenquests Leute im öfftl Channel zu suchen, schwierige Erfolge abzuhaken, alte Inis nie mehr erleben zu dürfen.....der ist genau richtig bei uns!



Nicht nur allein der Gildenherausforderungen wegen werden Inis oft zusammen gerockt, Raidtage s.u., wer Hilfe benötigt bei seiner Klasse, Equip, Erfolge, Gruppenquests dem wird wann immer es geht geholfen und auch das Treffen im TS macht einfach Spaß.



Derzeit haben wir für den Content PSA/BDZ/Thron/FL

als feste Raidtage Sonntag, Montag und Donnerstag.

Die Raidlocations finden im Wechsel statt. Der Raid am Donnerstag konzentriert sich eher auf (Raid)Neueinsteiger und Twinks, kann sich aber bisher auch nicht über seinen Fortschritt beschweren :-)



Bzgl der Raids möchten wir uns weder als pro noch als absolute Casualer einordnen lassen, klar sollte ein gewisses Grundmaß an Zuverlässig- und Beständigkeit vorhanden sein, wichtig ist aber auch der Spaß an der Sache.



Wir bieten:

Eine sehr nette Atmosphäre

Regelmäßige Raids/Events

Funraid / Old School Runs

TS3 Server

Gildenbankfächer (7 atm)

Gildenstufe 24 (kurz vor 25)





Wir erwarten:

Freundlichkeit

Zuverlässigkeit

Falls möglich TS Aktivität

Akzeptanz denjenigen gegenüber die WoW erst neu entdeckt haben und denjenigen die schon lange WoW spielen und ab und an in Fachjargon verfallen


Verstärkung suchen wir allgemein für die Gilde als auch noch für unsere Raids.

Wenn dies alles oder das meiste auf Euch zuspricht oder Ihr noch Fragen habt, kontaktiert uns über unsere Homepage www.gildeantarctica.de oder per antarctica@xstyle24.eu - natürlich auch gern ingame an Minorluna/Liôness/Lightnêss - Sarkal/Eseriel/Margual - Sareljia - Chyla/Yadayada/Zam - Snork/Hagena - Maltiti/Bierbuddel.

Die aktuellen TS Daten erhaltet Ihr auf Anfrage gerne Ingame, ist manchmal einfacher als zu chatten.


LG Minorluna


Mehr Infos:

www.gildeantarctica.de

http://eu.battle.net...tem/Antarctica/


----------



## Minorluna (10. März 2011)

****


----------



## Minorluna (13. März 2011)

***


----------



## Minorluna (16. April 2011)

**little*push***


----------



## Minorluna (29. April 2011)

*push* wir möchten gern weiter aufstocken, also einfach ingame oder unter www.gildeantarctica.de bei uns melden :-)


----------



## Minorluna (8. August 2011)

/push 4 new text :-)


----------

